# Max Stay Time Corp of Engineers Parks 42 Days Not 14



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Stayed at Cedar Breaks Park near Lake Georgetown. Signed up on-line for 14 days. Used my Senior Member card for a 50% discount (WOW!). Needed to stay another week, so I went on-line and the website wouldn't let me extend - message said 14 day maximum. I asked at the office if I could extend and they said yes, I could stay for a maximum of 42 days as long as it didn't overlap a major holiday. Signed up for the additional time without issue.

SG2


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That is awesome! What kind of discount card to you have, who provides it?
Thanks!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

This has got to be the best $10 ($15 with handling fee) I ever spent. They mailed me the card and it is good for the rest of my life. Go here to buy:

https://store.usgs.gov/pass/senior.html

When you want to make reservations go to: recreation.gov

The recreation.gov website was really user friendly. It will ask for the senior pass number to give you the discount when you make reservations at one of the parks. It has maps of the campsites and icons for the individual sites. Pick a campsite you like and enter the date you want to see if it is available. I liked it.

I did have to move one time during the 3 weeks because someone had reserved the one I was in before me. Not a problem, I needed to go to their dump site anyway. They did not allow site discharging of gray water. My shower gray water fills up pretty quickly.

The people running this park were mainly retirees. They were friendly, helpful and as nice as could be. I really enjoyed my stay. I may write another topic, but a retiree can work here for a wage and get free camping.

SG2


----------

